
A young mathematician refutes a conjecture of 30 years - quakeguy
https://www.archyworldys.com/a-young-mathematician-refutes-a-conjecture-of-30-years-science/
======
gus_massa
It looks like an autotranslation of
[https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/12/12/ciencia/1576169937_1430...](https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/12/12/ciencia/1576169937_143057.html)

